# How do you get to the Shadowfell and Feywild?



## Doug Justice (Jun 14, 2008)

I think I remember reading in the 4th edition preview books or hearing on the D&D podcast that there would be rituals at the heroic tier level that would allow you to travel to the Shadowfell and Feywild realms. I'm not seeing it. Am I missing something?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 14, 2008)

Q: How do you get to the Shadowfell and Feywild?

A: Practice.

I expect there will be lots of these sorts of rituals in the Manual of Planes this December. In the interim, I'd say haunted houses, faerie mounds and the like are the typical way of passing back and forth.


----------



## mattdm (Jun 14, 2008)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I expect there will be lots of these sorts of rituals in the Manual of Planes this December. In the interim, I'd say haunted houses, faerie mounds and the like are the typical way of passing back and forth.




And while we're waiting, I highly recommend reading Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell by Susanna Clarke.

And/or, on a much smaller scale, Tolkien's short story Smith of Wootton Major.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 14, 2008)

mattdm said:
			
		

> And while we're waiting, I highly recommend reading Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell by Susanna Clarke.
> 
> And/or, on a much smaller scale, Tolkien's short story Smith of Wootton Major.



Both are great choices. Also pick up Clarke's short story collection, Ladies of Grace Adieu, which is mostly set in the same world of Strange & Norrell (although only one story is explicitly set there) and one in the same world as Neil Gaiman's Stardust, which itself is pretty inspirational for the Feywild.


----------



## Rechan (Jun 14, 2008)

Take a walk in unfriendly places. 

Seriously.

The Shadowfell: Open unmarked graves, midnight in any large battlefield/catacomb/crypt/gallows, "Tainted" lands after nightfall. 

The Feywild: Faerie Mounds, special clearings or faerie circles, sacred pools when lit by moonlight, hollow tree trunks, fall asleep under a Sprite-Willow tree, run through the heart of the woods singing nursery rhymes.


----------



## Sabathius42 (Jun 15, 2008)

Should a fey powered warlock, or an eladrin be able to go to the feywild at will?  It seems like they should based on their abilities.

DS


----------



## Lurks-no-More (Jun 15, 2008)

Sabathius42 said:
			
		

> Should a fey powered warlock, or an eladrin be able to go to the feywild at will?  It seems like they should based on their abilities.



Not at low levels, at the very least. It would be a very potent ability, to hop between the layers of the world so easily. 

They way I would run it in the game is that they'd likely know, or be able to feel, where the Feywild and the normal world leak into each other, though, and instead of slipping half-accidentally between the layers, could move purposefully into the Wild and back again.


----------



## Doug McCrae (Jun 15, 2008)

Feywild = Celtic Otherworld. You get there by turning three times widdershins in a faerie ring, hanging around Glastonbury Tor, chasing beautiful girls into caves and so forth.

You get to the Shadowfell via scary places such as haunted houses and caves.

I don't think warlocks and eladrin can go there at will. The inspiration for the eladrin power comes partly from Michael Moorcock's character Corum, an elf whose people (called Vadhagh in the books) originally came from another world. The location of the worlds has shifted somewhat since then and it's now harder to cross over. All he can do is remove himself slightly from our world, an ability he uses early on to make himself invisible iirc.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Jun 15, 2008)

To add another one to the list for Feywild: Doors. This is taken from Changeling, but if one has the ability to travel into the Feywild they can do so at anytime by passing through any doorway.

The danger comes in that this doorway will soon disappear as you travel into the Feywild and you will need to find a new manner of getting out.

On semi-off topic note. I am extremely glad I have Werewolf: The Forsaken, Changeling: The Lost and Promethean: The Created. They have wonderful fluff and ideas.

Changeling: Anything related remotely with the Feywild.
Werewolf: Anything related to the Shadowfell.
Promethean: Anything related to the Far Realm and also Angels.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Jun 15, 2008)

Lurks-no-More said:
			
		

> Not at low levels, at the very least. It would be a very potent ability, to hop between the layers of the world so easily.
> 
> They way I would run it in the game is that they'd likely know, or be able to feel, where the Feywild and the normal world leak into each other, though, and instead of slipping half-accidentally between the layers, could move purposefully into the Wild and back again.



Actually, it states flat out that that's where they go using their low level powers and race features. Of course, if you want to rewrite it for your campaign, that's fine.


----------



## Deverash (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't have my player's handbook handy, but isn't there a low-paragon ritual that teleportal to planar portals?  I thought it was like 13 or so, when they expected people to be making extended forays into the closer planes.

The other options are all great for one-use only methods to get to the shadowfell/feywild, though.


----------



## GAAAHHH (Jun 15, 2008)

One method to get to the Shadowfell...

Die.

Not the best way, mind you, but a way.


----------



## Aloïsius (Jun 15, 2008)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Actually, it states flat out that that's where they go using their low level powers and race features. Of course, if you want to rewrite it for your campaign, that's fine.




The problem is that for an unknown reason, they are not able to stay on the other side. 

WotC did not bother explaining why it work like this. A missed occasion.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Jun 15, 2008)

Aloïsius said:
			
		

> The problem is that for an unknown reason, they are not able to stay on the other side.
> 
> WotC did not bother explaining why it work like this. A missed occasion.



I view it as simply they have that length of time to travel so far in the Feywild before they loose their link to the World and then would have to start all over again.


----------



## Zogmo (Jun 15, 2008)

*How To Get To the Shadowfell and Feywild*

Follow the yellow brick road.
Follow the yellow brick road.
Follow, follow, follow, follow, follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## Simm (Jun 16, 2008)

First you walk the pattern, from its centre anywhere that exists is open to you. With the knowledge of the pattern you may walk through shadow by focusing and changing the world one aspect at a time.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 16, 2008)

Simm said:
			
		

> First you walk the pattern, from its centre anywhere that exists is open to you. With the knowledge of the pattern you may walk through shadow by focusing and changing the world one aspect at a time.



"There is only one true Feywild; all others are but shadowfells of it."

Also, I hear tell that there is a Keep on the Shadowfell. Perhaps one could visit it.


----------

